# Where to buy propane gas cylinders in Chester



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, 
I've had my motorhome for just over a week, been sprucing it up and other jobs on it, nearly ready for the off!

Can anyone tell me the best places to get propane gas from in and around Chester. I've tryed yellow pages/directory enquiries/google but there isn't much choice (1) from what I can see.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Try www.calor.com it shows ten outlets around Chester


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

thank you kenp


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

I now have a few sellers to try around Chester, does anyone have any recommendations for dealers on price and service?

Thanks


----------



## 110427 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gas*

Calor Gas in Ellesmere Port. Why are you using bottled Propane instead of Auto gas.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

I have no idea to be honest, my Hymer 494 has two (6kg) red tanks in it which is propane isn't it? I haven't heard of auto gas until now


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Have a look at the post that shows someone in Chester selling two refillable Gaslow propane bottles on Ebay. They are currently at £100 the pair - a bargain!

Lots of help on here about how to fit them yourself.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-41651.html


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

pippin

Thanks for referring me to the gaslow tanks. As we haven't actually used our motorhome yet (only had it a short time and needed to do jobs on it), I didn't make an offer for these. I don't know enough about these, and we don't know yet if we will actually like doing the motorhome thing, time will tell.

Would these tanks have saved me much in the long run as opposed to standard propane tanks?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, only you can be the judge of that!

For us there are several benefits.

First and foremost - my back is hardly up to lifting a full gas bottle off the floor, never mind manouevering it in throught the garage door then over the lip of the internal gas locker.

Then there is the "never knowing" syndrome. Will the gas bottle last or should we change it just in case? Thus inevitably exchanging a bottle that still has gas in it.

And what about €U-land? Calor bottles? Nope! Can't exchange them there.

Don't tell me that you are not thinking of taking your motorhome to France!
The UK is pitifully unwelcoming for motorhomers compared to France and the rest of the €U.

So, fitted Gaslow myself, even to cutting the hole in the side for the filler socket.

No more lifting, wasting, worrying - simply fill up as and when and just go!


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks pippin
I few things there that I wasn't aware of that I'll need to consider.

If we do enjoy motorhoming (or more to the point, our two young children enjoy it and don't drive us crazy!) we do ultimately intend to holiday in France.

So I guess I may have missed out on a deal with those Gaslow tanks at £130 but I've only just folked out on the motorhome and all the other associated costs so couldn't have afforded them anyway


----------

